# Atlas vs. Bobs jackplates??????



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Here’s my take. I’ve had all 3 (Three) Types. 

Bobs regular hydraulic JP
Bobs ActionJac JP
Atlas JP (Not Atlas Micro)

They all have their pluses and minuses. 

Bobs regular hydraulic JP
Pros:
-No electrical items hanging off the transom. 
-a little less weight off the transom
-it’s faster, quieter and strong. 

Cons:
-Have to grease it
-Must have room to mount the auxiliary pump somewhere

Bobs ActionJac
Pros:
-All one unit 
-No auxiliary pump
-Fast and strong

Cons:
-Has to be greased
-Pump is all one unit and sits in the water

Atlas JP (Not Micro)
Pros:
-Greaseless slides
-It has the ability to convert between 4-12” of setback by using their extension brackets 
-No auxiliary pump

Cons:
-Pump is all in one unit and sits in the water
-It’s slower and SOMETIMES struggles to lift my motor while running hard or coming on plane (Mind you, my boat is 22’ long and has a 505lb 250HP motor)
-I’ve read that it doesn’t have a full 6” of travel (I’ve never measured)

The reasoning I mention the greasing as a con is two fold. 1, I hate grease. A drop of grease seems to spread everywhere on a boat. And 2, sometimes you can’t get to the grease zerks depending on what boat it is or what accessories. Are there powerpoles mounted to the jackplate side via brackets? This could hinder being able to get to the grease zerks. Is it a sponson boat that you can’t get a grease gun to?

The greaseless slides is the reason I use the Atlas jackplate now and it really the only reason I have it on my new boat vs my older boats with Bobs. 

I think all are fine products. 

-Andy


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a Bob's flats jack on my boat. Been there since "97 no complaints


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a Bobs. However I have a small light skiff. If I had a lighter option at the time I would have bought it.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Have a bobs , 2 grease fittings. Does not sit in water. 2001. Never an issue


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Just don't get an atlas micro. If/when the motor burns up you most likely have to remove the whole thing to replace the motor which is a major PIA.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

g8rfly said:


> Just don't get an atlas micro. If/when the motor burns up you most likely have to remove the whole thing to replace the motor which is a major PIA.


Mine is 14 months old and I just had to have my mechanic do this repair. 

I believe my old HB had a Bob's. Not certain. Strong and problem free. I don't think the Atlas is as powerful as the Bob's.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I've had an atlas micro for several years on my Hells Bay. Greasing it will bind and destroy it. A little aluminum spray wax now and again, no issues so far.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

ive had both, the last boat I had came with an atlas. I went through 3 pumps in 2 years!!! its constantly in the water and somehow through all the seals, water still gets in and destroys the armature. I like the no grease idea, but wish it had a separate pump like bobs. my next vessel will have a bobs!


----------



## MARKSSPOT (Feb 4, 2018)

my atlas is down right now pullin boat tomorrow to do work and regular maintenance


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> I have a Bob's flats jack on my boat. Been there since "97 no complaints


X 2


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Atlas Microjacker is a piece of shit. I’m about to swap it out with a 4” Bob’s Flats Jac and be done. On the third actuator and second set of relays already. Just burned up another relay Monday. I’ve post this before, the actuator ram is not in the center if the plate, it’s offset so when you raise and lower it the whole motor jerks side to side at least 3/4”. It’s slow as hell too. Good thing I run with the motor jacked up 3/4 or all the way most of the time.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

K3anderson said:


> I've had an atlas micro for several years on my Hells Bay. Greasing it will bind and destroy it. A little aluminum spray wax now and again, no issues so far.


You’re lucky. You better go knock on wood.


----------

